# what type of Topside paint for a 98 cape horn?



## loxsam (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a 1998 21' cape horn that needs paint of something on the deck to keep the fiberglass from itching my family. what do i do? or how do i fix this problem?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Contact Tom Kennedy at 261-4312. He will be glad to help you decide on the product to use.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Budget answer is Interlux deck pant. Comes with or without nonskid adiditve. Get is at West Marine. Use a foam roller. Clean surface with TSP or a good degreasing cleaner. Sand if needed. Tape off areas.

If you have the splattercoat texture, then take gelcoat, tint to color of choice, add your hardner. For this next part, you will want to tape and paper off anything you want to stay unmolested. 

Now the fun part. take a paint stick, dip it in your cup of gel coat and the sling the gel coat off the stick in a whipping motion from differnet directions. Don't go crazy with it, just enough to break up the texture of the deck and interior. This will give you the stringy effect. It you want spots, load u a paint brush and then flick your finger across the end of the brush and the gel coat will fly off creating spots. 

Let it cure and off you go itch free. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Sailfish236 (Jan 25, 2011)

Im getting a 21 ch tomorrow that has some cracks in it, I was thinking about repainting the topside. Will I need to sand everything or is there something that will thicken the paint and just fill in the cracks?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You will need to sand and fill in the cracks first with some thickened epoxy. Thats the best way to go for a permanent repair.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Concur with Ocean Master. Spend the extra money and go with epoxy resin and 406. 

If its gel coat, then you can use a marine grade polyester filler and then apply your gel coat over repair. 

When you say cracks....you are talking spider cracks right? 

If so, above method is accepted repair standard.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Awlgrip Paint......There is no equal..


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

How did this turn out, I have the same problem with my 1996 17' ch.... What did you do?


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Star Brite Non Skid Deck Cleaner with Teflon. You dont have to paint, Its a wash you use on the inside of the boat and the Telfon makes it not itch.


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

I just applied it today, hope it works. Thanks y'all!


----------

